# Welcher IPS-Panel Typ ist der beste? (24 Zoll)



## Red-John (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 24 Zoll Monitor. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir diesen Thread angeguckt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html
In dem Spoiler "1. | Panelarten/Unterschiede" werden versch. IPS-Paneltypen gelistet, jedoch wird nicht gesagt, welcher der beste ist.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Paneltypen S-IPS und AH-IPS die besten zum Gamen, wegen der Reaktionszeit.

Da ich leider keinen S-IPS Bildschirm finden konnte, wird meiner wohl ein AH-IPS.

Den einzigen mit DVI, der 24 Zoll und eine Reaktionszeit unter 6ms hat, ist der hier: LG 24MB35PY-B

Leider finde ich keine Bewertung/Review oder sonst irgendeinen Anhaltspunkt.

Würde mir jemand den Monitor bzw. einen anderen empfehlen?

PS: Andere Monitore, die ich im Sinn hatte:

ACER G246HYLBID Monitore 22,3"- 25,9" kaufen bei Media Markt
ACER B246HYLymdpr Monitore 22,3"- 25,9" kaufen bei Media Markt
SAMSUNG LS 24 D 390 HL Monitore 22,3"- 25,9" kaufen bei Media Markt

Mediamarkt-Links wegen 19% :b


----------



## PopoX (27. Juli 2014)

Wenn du einen Monitor mit IPS Panel haben möchtest, kann ich dir nur diese empfehlen:
Produktvergleich Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK), Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe den Eizo Foris FS2333 und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm.

Mit verschiedenen IPS Panels kenn ich mich leider nich so gut aus.


----------



## Red-John (27. Juli 2014)

Hab mir den bereits selber angeguckt, aber für den (mehr oder weniger) doppelten Preis einen 23" bzw. 23,8" Monitor zu kaufen lohnt sich nicht. Da kann ich mir gleich einen 27er kaufen.

Preis sollte noch unter die 200€ bzw. 170€ sein


----------



## Ryle (27. Juli 2014)

Im Thread stehen eigentlich die gängigen Empfehlungen. Weder das Panel noch die Herstellerangaben sind ein Anhaltspunkt wie gut das Display zum Spielen geeignet ist. Wichtig sind hier reale Messwerte und subjektives Empfinden. Vor allem der Input Lag sollte nicht vernachlässigt werden, ist der nämlich zu hoch können die Pixel noch so schnell schalten.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen wären in deinem Fall:
Dell UltraSharp U2414H
LG IPS235P

Ersterer glänzt durch sein modernes Design, den schmalen Rahmen, die Dell Garantie und ist vorkalibiert. Er hat aber keinen DVI Eingang, dafür sonst aber eine sehr gute Anschlussvielfalt. Eine aktuelle GPU sollte aber Displayport oder HDMI mitbringen, weshalb ich dein DVI Kriterium nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.

Der LG ist günstiger und zählt auch zu den spielerfreundlichen IPS Modellen und ist gerade wegen des Preises eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## Red-John (27. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist die Frage eben S-IPS oder AH-IPS? :b

Dein LG ist S-IPS und meiner AH-IPS


----------



## Deathy93 (27. Juli 2014)

PLS & IPS Displays - Die Unterschiede :: IPS MONITOR
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/186626-ips-panel-aber-welches.html


btw. der LG IPS235P ist top!


----------



## Red-John (27. Juli 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> PLS & IPS Displays - Die Unterschiede :: IPS MONITOR
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/186626-ips-panel-aber-welches.html
> 
> 
> btw. der LG IPS235P ist top!


 

Also ist AH-IPS ja besser, da wie im ersten Link genannt, die Fehler von S-IPS verbessert worden sind etc.?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 24 Zoll Monitor. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir diesen Thread angeguckt: [Sammelthread] Monitor FAQ + TFT Empfehlungsliste 23 - 27 Zoll
> In dem Spoiler "1. | Panelarten/Unterschiede" werden versch.  IPS-Paneltypen gelistet, jedoch wird nicht gesagt, welcher der beste  ist.


Steht doch klar und deutlich da.  

_AH-IPS:
Verbesserte Farbtreue, erhöhte Auflösung, größere Lichtdurchlässigkeit,    schnellere Reaktionszeit (TN-Level). Dadurch resultiert ein geringerer    Stromverbrauch.
*AH-IPS ist im Cosumer-Bereich die Spitze der Panel-Evolution.* Die    Technik ist ganz neu (2011), und muss erstmal umgesetzt werden.

_Hier mal ein paar Empfehlungen:
Dell UltraSharp U2414H
LG IPS235P
iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (AMVA+ Panel)


----------



## Red-John (28. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Steht doch klar und deutlich da.
> 
> _AH-IPS:
> Verbesserte Farbtreue, erhöhte Auflösung, größere Lichtdurchlässigkeit,    schnellere Reaktionszeit (TN-Level). Dadurch resultiert ein geringerer    Stromverbrauch.
> ...


 
Der von dir genannte LG ist aber S-IPS 

Der Dell ist aber echt schick :b jedoch ein guter Preis. Das muss ich mir noch überlegen. Vor allem sind einige Amazon-Bewertungen teilweise schlecht. Auch auf Geizhals wird abgeraten :/

Der iiyama ist auch sehr gut, aber ein IPS-Panel hat laut Meinungen im Internet bessere Farben. Der hat auch so gut wie keine Bewertungen. Jemand auf ComputerBase meinte der Monitor würde für Shooter nicht geeignet sein:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1325910


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Juli 2014)

Red-John schrieb:


> Der von dir genannte LG ist aber S-IPS
> 
> Der Dell ist aber echt schick :b jedoch ein guter Preis. Das muss ich mir noch überlegen. Vor allem sind einige Amazon-Bewertungen teilweise schlecht. Auch auf Geizhals wird abgeraten :/
> 
> Der iiyama ist auch sehr gut, aber ein IPS-Panel hat laut Meinungen im Internet bessere Farben. Der hat auch so gut wie keine Bewertungen.


 
Kauf dir den LG und werde glücklich


----------



## Red-John (28. Juli 2014)

Ja werd mir den jetzt kaufen: LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

kein bock mehr zu suchen


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Juli 2014)

Red-John schrieb:


> Ja werd mir den jetzt kaufen: LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> kein bock mehr zu suchen


Gute Wahl!


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

> Der von dir genannte LG ist aber S-IPS


Der LG ist der P/L Monitor bis 150€, und dient hier quasi als Vergleichsgerät zu Dell und Iiyama. Nur damit du mal siehst was du für ein paar Taler mehr bekommen kannst.  



> Der iiyama ist auch sehr gut, aber ein IPS-Panel hat laut Meinungen im Internet bessere Farben.


Quelle bitte!


----------



## Red-John (28. Juli 2014)

Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/284903-mva-oder-ips-panel-2.html#post5468836

Und das Review von dem iiyama: [Kaufberatung] Iiyama Prolite XB2483HSU vs Dell U2414h - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

Eines vorab: Ich will dir den LG IPS235P auf keine Fall ausreden!  Der Monitor ist solide und gut!  



> Quelle: MVA oder IPS Panel?


Verallgemeinern kann man das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Es ist halt stark vom Panel und der verwendeten Elektronik abhängig. Schönes Beispiel ist der XB2783 -> 96,4 Prozent sRGB Abdeckung.
Es gibt durchaus IPS-Geräte die unter diesem Wert liegen.  



> Und das Review von dem iiyama: [Kaufberatung] Iiyama Prolite XB2483HSU vs Dell U2414h - ComputerBase Forum


Dafuq! oO Ich hab den Iiyama auch schon live gesehen. Aber Blass kamen mir die Farben da nicht vor. Da hab ich schon weit aus schlimmere Geräte gesehen! 
Zu den Schlieren siehe Test des großen Bruders: PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1 Teil 8
Verwendetes Panel ist das gleiche, nur eben in 27".


----------



## Red-John (28. Juli 2014)

Unter Bildquali bei Prad:
Graustufen  Das Bild ist wie üblich zu hell eingestellt, die Farben wirken außerdem etwas blass. Der Grau- und Farbverlauf wird dagegen fast perfekt dargestellt und auch bei anderen Testbildern sind keine negativen Effekte beobachtbar gewesen.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

Hier musst du etwas aufpassen. Siehe Text:

Beim Reset stellt der Monitor folgende Werte ein: Helligkeit 100, Kontrast  80, Farbeinstellung Benutzer (alle Werte auf 100), Schärfe 3, Bildmodus  Aus. *Diese Werte wurden für die nachfolgende Beurteilung bei  Werkseinstellung verwendet.*

 Graustufen
 Das Bild ist wie üblich zu hell eingestellt, die Farben wirken außerdem etwas blass. <- Status bei Werkseinstellung


----------



## Red-John (28. Juli 2014)

Ahhhhh 

Okay, also doch der iiyama?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

> Okay, also doch der iiyama?


Muss nicht zwingend sein. Wie schon gesagt, auch der LG ist ein sehr guter Monitor! 

Du kannst ja beide Monitore mal testen wenn du willst. Evtl. hast du auch einen Händler in der Nähe der beide auf Lager hat. Zum Schluss entscheidet sowieso das persönliche Empfinden und kein Testbericht.


----------



## Red-John (28. Juli 2014)

ich bin iwie so der ips typ


----------



## Fox2010 (28. Juli 2014)

Also hatte einen Dell IPS U2312HM fand das glänzende auf dauer nicht der Burner was die IPS meist haben, besitze nun den iiyama XB2783HSU und find das Panel angenehmer, der Monitor ist schon hammer. 
Top Bild kein IPS Glow absolut zockertauglich, gibts ja auch als 24Zoll wurde hier ja genannt und liegt damit in deinem Preisrahmen wobei 27Zoll für 249Euro schon ne Hausnummer sind für so einen Monitor (damit mein ich günstig da er alles hat DVI, HDMI, USB absolut zockertauglich und super Bild) 

Für mich ist AMVA+ momentan die nummer 1 danach IPS hat beides halt vorteile hatte beide hier nebeneinander betrieben der IPS wurde danach verkauft, fals der LG auch diesen Glow effekt hat bin ich mal gespannt wielang du der IPS Typ bist . Das Panel vom iiyama kannste nicht mit dem TN schrott vergleichen das ist schon Top 

Am besten man hat beide im Laden stehen oder zuhause dann sieht man was einem besser zusagt wobei das AMVA+ Panel meist flotter ist zum Shooter daddeln als viele IPS


----------



## Red-John (28. Juli 2014)

Der 27er hat aber wahrscheinlich nur eine Auflösung von 1920×1080 oder? Da erschließt sich mir nicht der Kauf des 27ers. Da habe ich lieber eine höhere ppi 

Aber der iiyama ist also doch ganz toll :b


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

> Für mich ist AMVA+ momentan die nummer 1 danach IPS hat beides halt  vorteile hatte beide hier nebeneinander betrieben der IPS wurde danach  verkauft, fals der LG auch diesen Glow effekt hat bin ich mal gespannt  wielang du der IPS Typ bist .


Man sollte vllt. dazu sagen, das es nicht das Panel direkt ist, welches glitzert.    Das Glitzern kommt von der Folie, die die Hersteller direkt auf das     Panel aufbringen, um dessen Eigenschaften in Punkto Reflektion und     Betrachtungswinkel zu verbessern. 



> Der 27er hat aber wahrscheinlich nur eine Auflösung von 1920×1080 oder?


Jep! Ich hab ihn auch nur zum Vergleich herangezogen. Das Panel ist wie gesagt das gleiche.


----------



## Red-John (28. Juli 2014)

Also du würdest das AMVA+ Panel vorziehen?

Also meine Einsatzgebiete sind natürlich Zocken, Office, Unity und ich schaue gerne Filme!


----------



## Fox2010 (28. Juli 2014)

Ja aber die 1920x1080 gehen noch bei 27Zoll klar wäre höher da besser aber so saugt es auch nicht zuviel saft von der Grafikkarte wie bei 2xxx Auflösung in Spielen, nicht jeder will ja ne 780GTX TI oder 2 davon drin haben.
Was mir halt wichtig war ist auch eine perfekte Ausleuchtung also keine Ränder oder Ecken wo einen bei Dunklen Filmen anstrahlen das ist beim iiyama gegeben aber da war mein Dell auch gut.

Klar ist der Toll schaut man sich allein die Bewertungen bei Amazon an keine einzigste NEgative und den Prad test 
Und da ich den Dell ja schon hatte konnte ich direkt vergleichen ob IPS oder AMVA+ daher wanderte der Dell für schmales Geld an meinem Bruder damit er seinen TN schrott endlich entsorgen konnte

Edit:
Ja also ich würde AMVA+ bevorzugen weil es flotter ist und weil es nicht diesen IPS glow hat was aussieht als hätte man immer eine Folie über dem Bild, gibt aber leute die stört das nicht.

PS: Ein Fehlkauf wird keiner seiner ob iiyama oder der Dell oder Lg muss man sich aber selber ansehen bevor man später sagt oh shit hätt ich doch den AMVA+ gekauft oder IPS ist doch auch ganz geil.


----------



## Red-John (28. Juli 2014)

Ja es wird der AMVA+ 
Das schwart hat mich iwie überzeugt


----------



## Fox2010 (28. Juli 2014)

Gute wahl, wirste sicher lange Freude dran haben.
Meine Einstellungen sollten auch für den 24er zählen sind Helligkeit 75, Kontrast 80, Overdrive auf Stufe 3 dadurch ist er nochmal flotter beim Zocken. 
Alles andere standart wie erweiterter Kontrast auf aus, schärfe kannste auch von 3 auf 2 Stellen je nach belieben.


----------



## Red-John (28. Juli 2014)

Danke c:


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Juli 2014)

Naja der Dell ist auch schon alt wenn dann muss man auch was vergleichbares nehmen.
Ich hatte bis jetzt weder Glitzern noch extremes glow bei IPS.
Ich fande den Iiyama übrigens auch als zocketauglichsten als die IPS dinger die ich hatte.
Ist zwar komisch weil überall gesagt wird VA sei langsamer als IPS aber das stimmt mMn nicht habs ja selbst getestet.(jedenfalls vom inputLag her bei schlieren wars beim VA schon ne ecke mehr)


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Naja der Dell ist auch schon alt wenn dann muss man auch was vergleichbares nehmen.
> Ich hatte bis jetzt weder Glitzern noch extremes glow bei IPS.
> Ich fande den Iiyama übrigens auch als zocketauglichsten als die IPS dinger die ich hatte.
> Ist zwar komisch weil überall gesagt wird VA sei langsamer als IPS aber das stimmt mMn nicht habs ja selbst getestet.(jedenfalls vom inputLag her bei schlieren wars beim VA schon ne ecke mehr)


 
AMVA+ ist ja auch schneller als IPS, ist aber trotzdem Monitorabhängig.
Und das Schlieren ist bei 60Hz doch normal, wenn einen das stört sollte man schon 144Hz nehmen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Juli 2014)

klar sind Schlieren normal aber beim VA wars halt sichtbarer als bei IPS.
Dafür hat der VA nen super lowen InputLag.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich bin da relativ resistent bzw gewöhne ich mich schnell daran.
Habe gestern bei Titanfall im Spiel von 60Hz (blöde Einstellungssache mit Vsync) auf 144Hz gewechselt und wow flüssig.
5 Minuten später krieg ich das nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Juli 2014)

Ja stimmt schon daran gewöhnt ich mich auch schnell.
Nach 3Woche 144Hz und dann auf 60Hz fällt das schon auf ist aber nach ner Stunde schon wieder vergessen^^
Da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen das IPS vom Bild,Farben u.s.w das man das net so schnell vergisst weils halt der stärke WOW sieht das nice aus effekt ist jedenfalls bei mir.(seit dem ich den Dell hab)
Wenn man dann wieder auf TN zockt sieht alles blass und fast schon grau aus.
Ich will ja auf den 21:9 von Asus wechseln weil er von der Latenz ja noch nen tick besser ist als der Iiyama und da es IPS ist also schöne Farben hab ich also noch Hoffnung


----------



## Fox2010 (29. Juli 2014)

@Leitwolf2000
ja der Dell U2312HM ist schon etwas älter aber nicht schlechter von der Bildquali als andere IPS in der Preisregion von 200 rum, ist immer noch ein guter Monitor und muss sich nicht verstecken klar gibts bessere aber kosten auch meist mehr er kann immer noch mithalten und muss nicht ersetzt werden da ein neurer Dell oder Lg jetzt keine 50% bessere Bildquali bietet zumindest nicht in der Preisregion.

Mit den 144Hz ja ich denke man merkt es schon, für Pro-Gamer die 80% Shooter zocken sicher eine gute Sache für den Normalo der aber auch am PC arbeitet vielleicht auch mal Bilder bearbeitet oder Video und auch viel Filme schaut ist das aber schon eine zumutung von der Bildquali aber das wird sich sicher auch noch ändern mit der Zeit.

Zu den IPS da gibts auch sicher ganz flotte aber die Spielen meist in anderen preisregionen wobei man sicher damit auch gut Spielen kann, CSS was ich 80% gespielt habe mit über *955 Spielstunden* lief da jetzt auch nicht übel vom Lag her.
Mit dem AMVA+ ist das eine gute Mischung aus gutem Bild kein Lag den man groß bemerkt und guter Reagzionszeit, würd sagen er macht alles gut und ist da eher der Allrounder und ein guter Kompromis, aber natürlich kann man nicht sagen das jeder Monitor der auf dem Markt ist oder auf den Markt kommt mit AMVA+ auch gut ist aber der iiyama ist mal jeden Euro wert, Verarbeitung, Ausstatung, Schnelligkeit und Bildquali spielen auf einem guten level und mit der Ausstatung wie Höhenverstellbar und Pivot, USB, HDMI, DVI, etc. hat er alles an Board was man braucht dazu noch eine nahezu perfekte Ausleuchtung.

Alles hat seine Berechtigung, je nach Einsatzbereich ist der eine oder andere Besser, reine Zocker greifen eher zu den 144HZ, Allrounder die mal Bilder Bearbeiten im Privaten bereich und sich auch gern mal einen Film anschauen öfter und abends die ein oder andere runde zocken würd ich zum AMVA+ raten.

Wer viel am PC arbeitet auch mit bilder und Grafik und eher weniger Spielt oder wer halt weniger schnelle sachen Zockt wie Strategie, LoL, MMOs  fährt sicher mit den günstigen IPS ganz gut.
Wer sich aber für über 400 oder wie manche für 700 öcken einen Monitor kauft der bekommt da natürlich schon andere sachen, aber der Markt Entwickelt sich ja auch schnell weiter früher hätt ich auch nie gedacht das ich meinen TV mal als Bild an die Wand hängen kann was heute noch gut ist kann morgen schon wieder schlecht sein weil es einfach was viel besseres gibt.

Kurz und bündig: Jeder Paneltyp hat momentan seine Berechtigung und ist auf seine Art und weise gut je nach Einsatzbereich, man muss nur aufpassen das man sich keinen Schrott kauft da nicht gleich jeder Monitor mit Panel XYZ gut ist.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2014)

Warum sollte man mit einem 144Hz Monitor keine Filme gucken?
Geht einwandfrei und so schlimm ist das auch nicht wirklich.
Ich finde es wird immer viel übertrieben bei solchen Sachen.
Ja IPS hat bessere Farben und 144Hz ist flüssiger.
Aber es ist nicht sooooooooo viel besser.

Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, das sich viele Leute hier ziemlich anstellen bei bestimmten Sachen.
Man muss halt immer Kompromisse eingehen, aber trotzdem wird bei vielen das schlecht geredet was man selbst nicht hat oder braucht.
Alle meckern immer an der schlechten Bildqualität von TN rum, aber wenn der Monitor nen TN mit 4K hat, dann ist alles wieder gut.

Und jeder sollte sich mal den Test des Asus PG278Q bei tftcentral ansehen, das wird so mancher IPS/VA blass vor Neid bei den Farben.


----------



## Fox2010 (29. Juli 2014)

Der Asus PG278Q kostet aber auch bei einem Seriösen Händler 799Euro ich denke da werden auch 90% der Leute blas wenn sie den Preis sehen, solche Monitore kann man einfach nicht einbeziehen für den großteil der Käufer, über 90% suchen einen Monitor für um die 200-350Euro und nicht für fast 1000euro 

Edit:
Kein Mensch brauch heute schon 4k es gibt kein oder kaum Material dafür, und welche Grafikkarte schaft das heute bitte selbst eine 780Ti und selbst die neuen 880 GTX werden da die Füße strecken da wird noch eine lange zeit vergehen bis das Massentauglich ist daher find ich den ganzen Hype um 4k für die tonne halte davon noch nichts.


----------



## Red-John (2. August 2014)

Hab den iiyama gestern bekommen.

Die Farben sind wirklich etwas blass.. 


Und komischerweise sind manchmal 8-Bit ähnliche Farben zu erkennen (Blöcke bzw. keine Übergänge). Bei Übergängen passiert das manchmal. Auch ist die automatische Helligkeitsregelung nervig. Leider fand ich keine Möglichkeit die abzuschalten.

Bei CS:GO war das Bild und die Reaktionszeit sehr gut.

Bei GTA IV sind bei schnellen Bewegungen so Blöcke zu sehen.. kann am Spiel lieben aber naja.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. August 2014)

Die Farben vom VA sind wie gesagt net wirklich toll.
http://www.amazon.de/Eizo-FS2434-BK...F8&qid=1406994026&sr=8-1&keywords=eizo+fs2434
Der ist vielleicht genau das richtige für dich natürlich bissel teurer hat dafür aber nen IPS Panel und wenn er genauso gut ist zum zocken wie der vorgänger dann sollte er noch besser als der Iiyama sein.
Blöcke sind mir beim spielen da net aufgefallallen COD,BF4,Dota2
Oder sowas hier http://www.amazon.de/LG-25UM65-P-LE...e=UTF8&qid=1406994347&sr=8-1&keywords=LG+25um


----------



## Red-John (2. August 2014)

Der Eizo ist zu teuer, fast das doppelte..

Der LG hat 21:9 was ich leider nicht bevorzuge.


Was ist mit dem?

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder dem: LG 24MB35PY-B


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. August 2014)

Ok 21:9 willste net und der andere ist zu teuer.
Was willste denn max. ausgeben?
Ansonsten ist der IPS235p so die standard Empfehlung.
Mehr gibts da leider auch net wirklich was brauchbar ist.
Da sollte man vielleicht doch nochmal überlegen ob man net noch nen paar Kröten zusammen sammelt und was anständiges holt so ein Monitor hält ja auch seine 3-5Jahre.


----------



## Red-John (2. August 2014)

Sollte nicht mehr auf 200€ kosten..

die sind doch eigentlich recht gut.. der eine hat noch DP dabei, der andere nicht
Produktvergleich LG Electronics 24MB35PM-B schwarz, 24", LG Electronics 24MB35PY-B schwarz, 24" | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. August 2014)

Also ich kenne die geposteten net wirklich.
Und auf die Angaben kannste dich da net verlassen.
Der wär noch gut Dell U2414H.
Ansonsten fällt mir keiner weiter ein.


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2014)

Für 200 Euro würde ich den Dell U2414H nehmen.


----------

